# Improving ping times..??



## XP-1800 (Apr 26, 2002)

I like to play UT2K3 online, and now use 128k cable BB. Vast improvement over playing with my old dial up modem.
Is there any way I can improve the ping or lag (not very puter literate) ?? I have used 'msconfig' to disable everything but 'systray/avg6/outpost fw/scan reg/vcool and sys resources are at 80%.
Just trying to get the best out of my puter to play online.
Running win98se/i.e.6/400w psu/xp1800/256ddr pc2100/abit kr7a/gf2 ultra 64mb/20gb hdd/sb live value if that helps.
Many thanks.
Oh, is there an easy way to tell what 'ping' times I am getting ??


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Ok well when your in UT2k3 you can easily check your ping by pressing F1 (or whatever key brings up the stats), and looking next to your name. Seeing as you are on cable your ping should definately be less than 100. 
There are definately things you can do to improve your ping, so I suggest you head over to http://www.speedguide.net for many tips and tweaks. Also try the guides at http://www.techspot.com/guides.shtml
http://www.bandwidthplace.com also is another good site for testing your speed and providing hints.
I would suggest various tweaks myself, but I don't have cable, so I'm not really sure how to tweak it correctly. But I'm sure the above sites will help.
Also, you mentioned lag and ping in your post. Ping is the time taken for the sever to send information to you and vice versa. Like a submarines sonar.
And lag is when you experience slow downs in the game dure to a high ping. If you are experiencing lots of lag, then your cable modem definately needs tweaking. I can play UT2k3 on my 56k modem, and get a solid ping of 160 with no lag at all. That's right, no lag.
So hopefully that gives you some incentive to maximise your bandwidth.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

As i just posted my last message i noticed your signature XP-1800. Lol, on many occasions I've followed your signature. So just be weary when you tweak your settings. Or at least remember everything you change so you can change it back if something bad happens.


----------



## XP-1800 (Apr 26, 2002)

Very many thanks AtreideS......this info is just what I need to have a browse while I have a cuppa and a ciggie.... 
I have used Dr. Salmans Tools to (supposedly) tweak my cable connection......whether it has worked or not I haven't a clue......not that bright where puters are concerned.... 
At the moment I am only playing on the demo version....hope to get the full game soonest.
This BB connection (even at 128k) is a definate improvement over my dial up modem.......although I was able to play a decent game using it depending on which server I was on.....got a few flags for the Reds.........
 
As for my sig..............very original.... ....was all I could think of when I registered.
When I play now, I have shut everything down except my fw (outpost) and av scanner (avg6)....oh and Vcool hoping to get a bit more performance out of the ole puter.......
 
Once again thanks for your time and trouble.
P.S.........Off topic....but most of my folks are in Brissie........and granddaughter in Melbourne......sorry mods........


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Hehe, well I was surprised the first time I played UT2k3, I only have the demo too. I played 2 rounds, on a local server, and happened to find I "owned everyone". Lol, suppose I shouldn't brag. But I was quite surprised to see that my Quake3 skills converted nicely to UT2K3, and my 56k connection, wasn't a hinderance to seeing me finishing with the highest amount of points out of anyone playing.
Lol, anyway, so are you Australian or English? I find that interesting that most of your family is in Australia, and in Brissie of all places! Lol, your granddaughters got it right

Oh and just something on the topic of tweaking internet stuff. You seem to know what to use and what not to use. But just incase you've seen those banner ads stating that a program can speed your connection by 500%, well they are mostly rubbish. I've found that the only programs that work are the ones that tweak your settings, not the ones that need to run on your taskbar all the time. However there could be some that do work, i just have never come across one. Anyway, I'm sure you knew all that already.


----------



## XP-1800 (Apr 26, 2002)

Thanks for reply AtreideS,
Yup I have seen those banners......and ignore them, as I know they are just trying to flog me something... 
I have also used System Mechanic which is also supposed to tweak the connection settings. Dr. Salmans Pwr Tools and Sys Mech both have options for either dial/cable etc.......just pick your poison and it tweaks it. Couldn't say if I have noticed improvements though..
For normal web browsing I load in AdWatch/NoAds and also have 'PopUpCop' running in I.E.6 but to play UT2K3 I shut them all down exept for the fw and a/v.
I find it depends on the server as to whether the game runs OK. I like Capture the Flag in instagib multizoom and low grav...........great fun.
Yes, F1 does bring up the menu (thanks) to show me how I rate in the frag business, and also my 'ping' ........which usually seems to range from about 150-400+ which doesn't seem too good. But downloads I get around 14-16 +/- kb/s which seems about right for 128k cable.
Thanks for your time and interest. Any other tips are most welcome for this novice..............


----------



## jasonrosegiese (Apr 27, 2001)

Well looking at your numbers, your ping does seem high, but that number changes alot depending on what server your on.

just keep an eye on your stats, and when you run across a good server, save it.
I play UT2003 on a USR56k modem, and on a good server, my ping numbers hardly ever go over 200


----------



## XP-1800 (Apr 26, 2002)

Thanks for reply jason...,
By using the F1 key (when I remember  ) I have noticed pings of 60 and 90.......so I guess it is down to which server I am on.
Even when I used my 56K modem I got some good games, but don't know what the ping was.
Things are much better now with this cable BB and look forward to when I can upgrade to 512k connection.
As I say, I like the CTF multizoom instagib and low grav, so those are the servers I make the best of.
Thanks for taking time out to reply.......appreciated.


----------

